Ask HN: What is your favourite fitness and training app? - throwawayt856
======
tmoaad
On the paid front I do:

Down Dog / HIIT by the same company.

[https://www.downdogapp.com/](https://www.downdogapp.com/), $39.99/yr for
random autogenerated workouts and yoga routines and other apps all included in
the price.

On the free side:

The staggering amount of content on youtube. Search for HIIT and sort by
recently uploaded. Fantastic high quality content and more variety then one
person would ever need all for $0/yr.

------
jrott
For weightlifting I still haven’t found anything better than google sheets for
planning, and pen and paper for tracking workouts.

------
wheresvic3
I use [https://ewolo.fitness](https://ewolo.fitness) :)

